# NEW MEMBERS READ THIS!!!!!!!!!



## TechDirector (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey I noticed that a lot of new members aren't saying much. So I have this to say: WE DON'T BITE!!! If you have a question, don't be scared to ask!!! WE WON'T MAKE FUN OF YOU!!! We need more varied posts than just 5, 6 or 7 people asking all of the questions. Add posts with your experience or some secrets you know. Just put down some posts!!!


Sean "The Yellow Dart" Murphy


----------



## TheMockery (Mar 18, 2003)

"The Yellow Dart"?  I'm sure there's a logical explanation behind that...


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 19, 2003)

TheMockery said:


> "The Yellow Dart"?  I'm sure there's a logical explanation behind that...



Yep a very logical explanation behind that. You see when I first entered the drama club...........


----------



## Sarah (Mar 19, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> TheMockery said:
> 
> 
> > "The Yellow Dart"?  I'm sure there's a logical explanation behind that...
> ...



lol...i want to hear the whole story behind this one


----------



## delnor (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I do aswell.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 19, 2003)

I am really interested in this tale too


----------



## TheMockery (Mar 21, 2003)

See TechDirector, everyone else is interested now, hehe. Story time!


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

TheMockery said:


> See TechDirector, everyone else is interested now, hehe. Story time!



as am I


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2003)

ok...we ALL want to know...so c'mon--cough it up. It can't be that bad.
or maybe.........


----------



## TechDirector (Apr 25, 2003)

Sarah said:


> ok...we ALL want to know...so c'mon--cough it up. It can't be that bad.
> or maybe.........



lol well, what do you think it means? Go to "TechDirector" in the "New Member Board" and vote your opinion.


----------



## Mattech (May 2, 2003)

*oh yeah, love the englilsh*

the yellow dart . . . couldnt hurt to throw some cash in to seal the deal, I know what you mean. SB rules.


----------



## Mattech (May 2, 2003)

*the meaning of "yellow dart"*

None of the poll stuff is right. go to www.homestarrunner.com and see "strong bad's email" and watch "english paper" Or if I'm wrong please inform me.


----------



## TechDirector (May 2, 2003)

*Re: the meaning of "yellow dart"*


Mattech said:


> None of the poll stuff is right. go to www.homestarrunner.com and see "strong bad's email" and watch "english paper" Or if I'm wrong please inform me.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! I never even looked at "english paper" because it sounded boring. lol! well thats still not how i got the name. I'd change the post to add that option but it won't let me. it would prolly sound something like "something i stole from strong bad's email". lol. Man i might need to get a different name now. lol.


----------



## SbhstechieImlah (Sep 12, 2003)

lol that site is halarious I love the halloween one and 1936


----------



## wemeck (Sep 17, 2003)

Well is it story time or what?


----------



## avkid (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else, but I have been known to bite on occasion.


----------

